
Gov’t launches cyber security investment fund - Stillraging
http://www.cbrgovernment.com/central-government/govt-cyber-security-investment/
======
mtgx
Another spy recruitment tool in disguise?

~~~
Stillraging
I wouldn't be surprised.

